# Unable to change user account



## Himanshu1305 (Jul 27, 2020)

I created a standard user account without administrator option for my kid. however now i am unable to change to my admin user account. Since it's not an admin user, I am unable to make any changes.
When I click on admin user name, screen starts flickering and nothing happens. Any suggestions?? It's a win8 machine.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't you just sign in from scratch to your Admin entitled account?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you run programs (try CMD) as administrator by supplying the admin account password in the UAC prompt?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Standard Account, go to the Start Button, and Right click the User Profile icon on the left and choose to *Sign Out*, now you have the choice of signing in as the Standard User or your Administrator account. Sign in as your Administrator account.


----------



## Himanshu1305 (Jul 27, 2020)

Below are my responses:
1. Can't run cmd as Administrator as it's not an admin account. I m not getting that option.

2. Unable to logout of this account as when that option appears on screen, the screen flickering happens and clicks don't work, system hangs.

3. Unable to loginto another account as system logs into this account automatically. There is no password set for this account.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If you right click on cmd, you should get the "run as administrator" option even though you're on a standard account. When viewing all apps, assuming you are using the Windows 8 Start menu, you can highlight cmd then press Ctrl-Shift-Enter to run it as administrator. You will then get a UAC prompt asking for the password of the admin account. You should also be getting a UAC prompt when you try to make system changes, for example when you try to manage user accounts from the Control Panel. Are you saying you are not getting UAC prompts for administrative tasks?


----------

